# Engine Knocking Noise



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had a new member, @redakaoula, PM me about an engine noise. He is from Canada and I am guessing English is not his first language. I told him I would post this and ask for your help as I am not able to answer his question. I will have him introduce himself when he is back online.

He has a 2012 Cruze 1.4 LT. He says on especially cold days the engine knocks (more?), and when the engine is ticking, he usually loses power (even when his foot is down to the floor). Also, sometimes, while driving, the sound will go away and then it comes back. Here is a link to a video of the noise. (Almost sounds like an exhaust leak on top of something else to me): 






Thanks for your help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Spark plugs and/or boot coils need to be checked. His spark plugs are five years old and probably due for replacement.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Loose sparkplugs is a good starting point. I'd also check what kind of oil he's running. I hesitate to think what a Canadian calls a "especially cold day". According to the 2014 owner's manual (same engine, more experience), when temps go below -19C, a "0W-20 oil may be used".


----------



## cutta65 (Sep 1, 2018)

Isnt the 1.4 LT a Diesel IE no spark plugs


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

cutta65 said:


> Isnt the 1.4 LT a Diesel IE no spark plugs


No, 1.4L is a gasser. 2.0CTD was first introduced into North America in 2014


----------



## cutta65 (Sep 1, 2018)

Trying to sort a similar issue with a 1.8 VVT petrol. If VVt solenoids fail , loss of oil pressure to certain parts of engine , and no VVT action so loss of power. VVT failure most likely causes ECU to go into Limp mode .


----------



## cutta65 (Sep 1, 2018)

So turns out Cruze Diesel ( not sure Petrol yet ) Have variable Volume Oil Pump. Not sure if ECU controlled at this Point . Either way a Recipe for disaster altering Oil Pump Output ( TO save Fuel) So this would explain all the Oil Pressure Problems and bottom end knocking . Only takes 3Psi to turn oil pressure light off. ( As it really means , turn engine off NOW!!!) Feel free to search and share anything you can find about this Oil Pump ( mostly on US sites ) I intend to hook up old school oil pressure Gauge and check pressure and search for Control Valve to assess what can fail. Oil pump is located behind Main pulley on crankshaft and behind gear that drives Timing belt , driven directly off Crankshaft . So no quick fix . Good luck finding any info you can.


----------

